# Crin Rouge



## Katie Hitzfield (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey everybody! I have had an extremely stressful breeding year with my thoroughbred mare. She lost her last foal at 5 months. We were scheduled to breed her again this April to the stallion we used and LOVED! He just passed away. I am decistated. To top it all off my mare went through a false pregnancy after confirmed not in foal just to make me go completely insane. Now I am in search for a good stallion for her. She is 16.1 hands and very athletic. She is an ex racehorse and was very successful in her career. She is the sweetest and smartest horse with a bit of an edge to her. (She has energy). I am looking to produce a foal to take to the jumping ring. I don't care about color but would like to stay out of the stocky/shorter breeds. I will post a picture of her as soon as I can but until then, she is a dark bay OTB, thin and a little long. Obviously I want something with excellent disposition. The best two stallions I have found are 

Indian Artbeat 

Crin Rouge 

I need desperate help! Thank you everyone! COMPLETE honest and educated opinions about the two and other stallion suggestions if you have any. Remember, JUMPER!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I love Crin Rouge, he has better movement, and a bit of a spark to him that indian artbeat seems to lack.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes photos of your mare will help to see where she is weak and that the stallion needs to be strong. Posting her pedigree is also helpful. It is difficult to offer stallion suggestions with so little information.

What is your budget? Will you get the mare inspected to warmblood registries? What level jumper are you hoping to produce? Do you plan to keep the foal or sell it?

The two stallions posted are very different from one another, with one being a QH and the other a warmblood. 

Here is USEF leading jumping sires list: https://www.usef.org/_IFrames/point...sM.aspx?year=2009&section=3000&viewCat=Jumper


----------

